# 11 / 8 Buck



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

1st picture is my target buck at 4:15 pm. 2nd picture is the result after he came by at 4:25 pm 150 yards from 1st picture. 3rd picture is him on my rack heading home.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Legit 12 pt nicely done


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow that’s a nice one. Congrats


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. A lot of nice bucks taken on this board so far.


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Great buck!! Congratulations


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Great story and Buck


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice buck, what county?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

SWEET!!!
Congrats to you...


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

SwitchbackXT said:


> Nice buck, what county?


Thanks again guys. Tusc is the county.


----------



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Awesome buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Another good buck from that same stand. Way to go Steve- now back to fishing!


----------

